# Nice start



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Le Grande Dame proved she can still pin old roosters and that she has mastered the look. You know the one...the wtfo, how did you miss that one look. i couldn't hit the broadside of a barn for the first couple hours. Then my wife and I started to connect. Done by one but should have been earlier.


----------

